# Doc increases test per week but when is peak?



## j2048b (Apr 17, 2013)

I recently went local for my doc to prescribe my test! $10 -200 ml/10ml bottle,  (CVS/WALGREENS) cheapest ever!!

He started me out at 40 mlg a week, my base line number was 377 and he had me check the peak 24 hours after a pin at 5 weeks, well that total only came back at 567, which is kind of low on our goal of a steady 800, 

Now what was weird was my trou was right back down to 377!!! Isnt that odd? 

I pinned on mon/thur  

Along with this i also wonder what time frame u should check for total peak of test after inject? 24,36, or 72 hours??


----------



## DF (Apr 17, 2013)

40mg /week really isn't much at all.  Most that are on trt start around 100/week and adjust from there.  When I check my test levels I check them the day my next pin is due.  So, I'm not going by peak numbers.

I think that test c will peak on day 2-3 from what I have read.

You may find that info here.

http://www.heb315.org/artman/publish/when-is-the-best-time-to-measure-levels.html


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 17, 2013)

Ya I thought it was 48hrs after pin that it peaked...remember seeing one of those blood level graphs...but for 40mg/week I wouldn't be surprised with those levels, average males naturally produce 20-40mg/week depending on age


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's what I'm referring to


----------



## Cashout (Apr 17, 2013)

I get my peak blood concentration between 20-24 hours after injection. This is somewhat specific to the individual and is related to, in my case, physical activity.

I'd like to see your results @ 50 mgs on Mon & Thurs. Give that about 4 weeks of lapping and I bet you'll see a consistent range between 600-900 for troughs and peaks.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks guys! Ill check the link DF, and rhe graph MULTI! And see how it goes CASH! 

Allthough my ass cheeks hurt like hell from mon/thr shots! All the way down my hammys at times, weird, 

Ive heard 24 hrs, all the way to 72 hours! I did my last at 24 hours and it only went up by a measly 200 pts!  

My doc is very conservative, he does not want me anywhere close to 1000, at all! Even tho id feel way better at that range!


----------



## j2048b (Apr 17, 2013)

I just wonder y my throu was right back down to 377 before my test shot? Weird, 

I had lifted, or maybe thrown around the mini "thor meat hammer" prior? 

Would any of that matter?


----------



## BigFella (Apr 21, 2013)

Pin delts with a 27 gauge. No pain, all gain.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks bigfella! Yeah i usually pin delts with a 29 slin pin, bit doc is doing it this time! So we will see how it goes!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2013)

j2048b said:


> Thanks guys! Ill check the link DF, and rhe graph MULTI! And see how it goes CASH!
> 
> *Allthough my ass cheeks hurt like hell from mon/thr shots! All the way down my hammys at times, weird, *
> 
> ...



Upper outer quadrant. That shouldn't be hurting you so much.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah not sure y it is, but fuck it hurts every time! One of the nurses pins like an inch from my ass crack and scares the shit out of me wverytime

Ive tried finding the ventro glute but have had no luck


----------



## TR90125 (Apr 23, 2013)

I have been injecting 75mg every 84 hours for a while now and my level with blood drawn 1 day before next injection has consistently been between 1100-1200.

Two weeks ago I decided to drop down to 50mg every 84 hours simply to see if I can accomplish the same with less test.  I'm just strating to grow concerned that I'm running more test than necessary and have experienced irritability and aggression lately.  Recent research has led me to believe keeping test over 600 along with proper E2 levels and free test should be effective for HRT.

I am going to try and shoot for levels around 700-900 with an E2 level between 20 and 30.  I should be able to attain that without the use of an AI (adex).  

At any rate, I plan on getting blood levels checked next week and I will let you guys know where my levels are based on my newly reduced dosage.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 23, 2013)

Tr90! 

Awesome man! Yeah i nee to be within 700-899 or doc will freek out, i was on 40 mlg a week, and got pretty aggressive and became a prick, where as when i was on 200 mlg a week i was not like that and very mellow...

So id like to see what ir blood levels r after the drop to 50 mlg 2xs a week!


----------



## BigFella (Apr 29, 2013)

TR90125 said:


> I have been injecting 75mg every 84 hours for a while now and my level with blood drawn 1 day before next injection has consistently been between 1100-1200.
> 
> Two weeks ago I decided to drop down to 50mg every 84 hours simply to see if I can accomplish the same with less test.  I'm just strating to grow concerned that I'm running more test than necessary and have experienced irritability and aggression lately.  Recent research has led me to believe keeping test over 600 along with proper E2 levels and free test should be effective for HRT.
> 
> ...


TR: Report back as to how it goes. We're all different. I'm also of the belief that the smallest does commensurate with our needs is the right one. Whenever I previously tried to drop levels I did it by increasing time between injections, and I hit depression each time, which sparked my interest in analysing the highs and lows of Test E concentration. This time I'm lowering my dose and staying at E3D.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 29, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Upper outer quadrant. That shouldn't be hurting you so much.



x2x....

take a glute and pretend to make a + sign on it.  The upper, outer portion is where you want to inject.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 29, 2013)

thanks guys, yeah the doc wants me to do 100 1 time a week to see where my levels peak with a big amount at first... and i feel awesome, and towards the end of the week i pin hcg 250 iu 1-2 x's prior to the next shot, much like that doc in michigan has his patients do it... so we will see, i know when it drops because im a total dick at home,


----------

